# Vizsla Breeder in Briish Columbia, Canada???



## rrjjad (Nov 26, 2013)

So our family has decided they love the Vizsla, however we are having no luck finding a local breeder? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I could not find myself a breeder in Western Canada and ended up getting my pup from Ontario. It looks like most of the breeders are in Ontario these days.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I live in BC and am friends with the few breeders who are out here.
> 
> Happy to chat via PM if you'd like some tips and information. Hard to get a pup out here.
> 
> ...


When I was looking for my puppy, I could only find one breeder in BC. I sent an e-mail, but never heard back. There is a breeder in AB, but she stopped breeding for awhile. There used to be one in MB: I heard she moved to UK. There is one breeder in SK, but he only had one litter and is not planning on more in the near future. No, not in BC. Do you show your Vizsla?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if she is actively breeding right now, but Christina Diron of Vitali Vizslas is an absolute wealth of knowledge for natural/holistic care of Vizslas. She's definitely worth chatting to even if she isn't planning any litters. I think she may be one of the breeder friends organicthoughts is talking about, so hit him up for more info, too.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There are a lot of breeders in Ontario and there are waiting lists too. I found this out when we decided to get Dharma. I believe Cheri Crawford - Testen at Dream Acres Vizsla has sent her puppies out to BC in the past. She has a very good testimonial from people out there. Only thing is she charges for shipping and crate etc as I am sure most breeders do. She would also probably like to meet you. Try going onto the Vizsla Society of Ontario web page for the Breeders list. Good Luck in your search. P.S. Some of us do have puppies from these breeders.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All top shelf Breeders charge For shipping and Crates and more 

you want great or good expect the push it takes 

and these fee's should be charged in the Mixer For a Fine Red 

Flights you can find very easy as well from both Locations 

Pride of Ownership as the Pup Hits the Ground is a Must and Great Mommy skills 

Reminder they come in Air Cargo area's


----------



## windswept (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello!
(This is my first post tho I've been perusing this forum for some time now, it is such a wonderful resource).

I will be picking up my 10week old puppy this Saturday. (4 more sleeps, I cannot wait!) We live near Vancouver, the breeder we used is up in Prince George. They're new to the breeding aspect but have a great (well known) mentor and from what I can tell/have heard they produced a beautiful litter of puppies. If you're interested in their contact info I can send it via private message. I'm new to the breed but was told this puppy has been deemed to be "show quality" by an outside source and well rounded as we are interested in field testing and/or perhaps agility 

Best of luck to you and your family!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Windswept, Darcy sends all her ginger wishes ;D you say 4 more sleeps....enjoy them, as it could be a while before you get any more. It's all worth it though....


----------



## Jwevans (Nov 12, 2020)

windswept said:


> Hello!
> (This is my first post tho I've been perusing this forum for some time now, it is such a wonderful resource).
> 
> I will be picking up my 10week old puppy this Saturday. (4 more sleeps, I cannot wait!) We live near Vancouver, the breeder we used is up in Prince George. They're new to the breeding aspect but have a great (well known) mentor and from what I can tell/have heard they produced a beautiful litter of puppies. If you're interested in their contact info I can send it via private message. I'm new to the breed but was told this puppy has been deemed to be "show quality" by an outside source and well rounded as we are interested in field testing and/or perhaps agility
> ...


Hi, I’m currently in Prince George for work, and am not quite ready for a puppy, but I’d love to get one when I am, and would be very keen to meet with the breeders while I’m here (socially distanced of course), if that might be any help in getting me on the list for one in the future. My brother got one 8 years ago, and he’s by far my favourite dog. Anyway.... would love if you could pass their info along, or if they would prefer to contact me, I’m happy to pass my email along as well. [email protected]


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

Fraser Valley Vizsla!
Rita has been incredible and our pup is awesome. Highly recommend.


----------



## Motherofaginger (Dec 21, 2021)

Jwevans said:


> Hi, I’m currently in Prince George for work, and am not quite ready for a puppy, but I’d love to get one when I am, and would be very keen to meet with the breeders while I’m here (socially distanced of course), if that might be any help in getting me on the list for one in the future. My brother got one 8 years ago, and he’s by far my favourite dog. Anyway.... would love if you could pass their info along, or if they would prefer to contact me, I’m happy to pass my email along as well. [email protected]


Hi Drjwevans, I wanted to offer a reply to your inquiry. Aurelia Vizsla has moved from Prince George to Van Ils. I am in Quesnel & have a female from the last litter born to Aurelia Vizsla's. I hope that you are able to find a pup when you are ready. Cheers


----------

